# Duyuru > Gündem >  CHP'den Orduya çağrı

## bozok

*CHP'den Orduya çağrı*



*CHP Genel Saymanı üzyürek, Genelkumay'ın soruşturma başlatması gerektiğini söyledi.*


*21 Haziran 2008 16:16* 
*Haber3.com*


CHP Genel Saymanı Mustafa üzyürek, Genelkurmay BaşkanlığıÂ´na ait olduğu öne sürülen ve* “sivil hayata müdahale”* çalışması olarak sunulan belge ile ilgili olarak Genelkurmay BaşkanlığıÂ´nın soruşturma başlatması gerektiğini söyledi. *"Komuta katının böyle bir çalışması"* yok diyen Genelkurmay'a *"O zaman bu çalışmayı kim yaptı ortaya çıkarın"* dedi. 


*GENELKURMAY HAZIRLAMADIYSA KİM HAZIRLADI!*

CHP'li üzyürek bugün konuyla ilgili bir açıklama yaptı ve *“Ayrıntılı bilgiler var. Onaylanmamışsa, TSKÂ´nın hiyerarşisi içerisinde hazırlanmamışsa kim veya kimler böyle bir çalışma yapmıştır? üünkü oradaki öngörülen, çalışmalar ve önlemler TSKÂ´nın görev ve sorumluluk alanını aşan çalışmalar. TSKÂ´nın yetki ve sorumluluğu yasalarla öngörülmüştür”* diye konuştu. 

Söz konusu çalışmaya ilişkin Genelkurmay BaşkanlığıÂ´nın kamuoyunu tatmin edici bir açıklama yapması gerektiğini ifade eden üzyürek, şunları söyledi: 


*SORUşTURMA AüILSIN*

“Genelkurmay BaşkanlığıÂ´nın açıkladığı gibi hiyerarşi içinde hazırlanmamışsa ve onaylanmamışsa o zaman bunları kimler hazırlamıştır. Bu konuda Genelkurmay BaşkanlığıÂ´nın bir soruşturma yapması gerekir. Bu soruşturma sonunda, hiyerarşi dışında TSKÂ´nın yetki ve sorumluluğunu aşan çalışmalar, kimler tarafından yapılmıştır ve bu çalışmaları yapan kimselerle ilgili ne gibi yaptırımlar uygulanmaktadır. Bu konularda kamuoyuna tatmin edici bir açıklama yapılması gerekir. 


*BU BİLGİLERİ MEDYAYA KİM SIZDIRDI?*

TSKÂ´yı görev alanı dışına çıkıyormuş gibi gösteren bu çalışmalar TSKÂ´yı yıpratıyor. üzellikle TSK gibi gizliliğe çok önem veren, kendi içinde çalışan bir kuruluşun bilgilerinin de çarşaf çarşaf medyaya nasıl sızdığı ve kimler tarafından sızdırıldığı konusunda kamuoyuna bilgi verilmesi gerekir.

----------

